# The T-Bear Newbie Picture Thread!



## Tanuki (Jan 19, 2009)

Hulloo Hulloo

Yes Yes you have stumbled upon a thread I have made especialy for my pictures!

I have been inspired by so many people on this forum to take my own pics and put them up so here we are!

....though I must say I am a total newbie at taking pictures, especially ones of myself but ill do my best!

Any comments, advice or suggestions on how and what to take pictures of are very much welcome!

just a couple for starters.... this is a work in progress!







My first ever belly pic!






I really hope you enjoy~

T-Bear


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 19, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Hulloo Hulloo
> 
> Yes Yes you have stumbled upon a thread I have made especialy for my pictures!
> 
> ...



:smitten: i want you.....i want you....i want you....so have MEEEEEEEEEE 

youre freaking gorgeous.....im assuming ur taken...cause DAYUUUMMMM ur fine


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Hulloo Hulloo
> 
> Yes Yes you have stumbled upon a thread I have made especialy for my pictures!
> 
> ...




You are truly an adorable and handsome creature. 

Why don't you take a look at other photos posted here and draw some inspiration? We definitely need more of you!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Hole said:


> You are truly an adorable and handsome creature.
> 
> Why don't you take a look at other photos posted here and draw some inspiration? We definitely need more of you!



I agree with Hole :happy::happy:

Sweet pics


----------



## bexy (Jan 19, 2009)

Super kawaii! Keep em comin!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 19, 2009)

You get my kudos! :eat2: And nasty smilies.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2009)

Can I squish your belly. Seriously :wubu:


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 20, 2009)

Hehehe~ 

I'm so glad I made this thread now thanks so sooo much for your comments everyone, they made me feel so good :happy:

I am indeed single o.o!

Here are todays pics!

more pics to come soon .... Bellys and Moobies and Bums OH MY!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Hehehe~
> 
> I'm so glad I made this thread now thanks so sooo much for your comments everyone, they made me feel so good :happy:
> 
> ...



mmmmm wish u werent over in the uk...id relocate ttly for you....considering u had anawesome personality of course....which so far i think u rock  lol youre beautiful and laid back....you are as close to perfection as it gets to be quite honest


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

*sigh* All the cute guys are so far away!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 25, 2009)

I just thought I'd add a few more pics, just a few old ones and a couple new ones until i get the courage to take some more adenturus ones~


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope these are ok....


----------



## bexy (Feb 25, 2009)

You are soooo sooo cute!!! <3 <3


----------



## Melian (Feb 25, 2009)

Ahem....more than "ok." :wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

SO CUTE! Pretend the rep i sent you earlier was for these pics too!! cheers! x


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 25, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I hope these are ok....



hmmm...i can feel the sexniess


****breaking out platter****lol


----------



## moarbellies (Feb 25, 2009)

I love the belly  keep it up, you look great


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 25, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I hope these are ok....



OK?! I love these ones.. you are gorgeous! :happy::happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks so much for the nice comments everyone, I appreciate it :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 1, 2009)

Aw hell T-Bear - you ARE a cutie! I'm looking forward to seeing more of you!!


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 1, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Aw hell T-Bear - you ARE a cutie! I'm looking forward to seeing more of you!!



I 2nd that lovely! xx


----------



## viracocha (Mar 2, 2009)

T-Bear said:


>



Not only are you hot, but this picture is the epitome of nerdy hot (which is the most awesome and intense of any kind of hotness). 

~frantically searching for camera to take picture of own nerdy glasses and my "I <3 geeks" Hello Kitty shirt~


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for the nice comments they made my day ^_^

... now just a couple more that i may have posted elsewhere


























...Thank you :blush:


----------



## Hole (Mar 2, 2009)

The pin in your nose. 

Your cuteness has calmed me down though.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 6, 2009)

holy cow ...

the pin in the nose is wicked


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok...the tattoos....the piercings...and the belly pics. I'm going to die! Seriously though, hotness!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 26, 2009)

Pictardummmp~

my hair up for once.. dunno if you can tell but im totaly blushing like a tomato here... 






Fresh and clean just out the bath~






Playing with toys >.>


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 26, 2009)

ooh! Check out T-Bear doing some serious pimping for rep with these new pictures; hee-hee! Lucky you're so damn cute it's worth it! 

So? Why were you blushing? What nekkid dimmer were you gawkin' at? 
Huh? Huh? Huh? LOL

(PS: Love the action figures)


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 26, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Pictardummmp~
> 
> my hair up for once.. dunno if you can tell but im totaly blushing like a tomato here...
> 
> ...



haha these pics are great! you look happy and your are having fun! good for you!


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 26, 2009)

Dang it ...i must spread rep around....i so wanted to leave a dirty comment...hahahaha

Anyway...love the pics especially the fourth one..you look kinda naughty in it..


----------



## kinkykitten (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww so cute! Gorgeous  Love the tatt

Hehee and love the safety pin one... I've done that with my lip... Threaded in through each hole... also safety pinned my lip together by putting it through my monroe and one of my snakebites... Funny lol


----------

